# electrical tester (Fluke T+ Pro) --- grrrrr



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

How long have you had it?


----------



## JGolan (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't own one of these but....

It looks like the leads are replaceable, not sure why you were told otherwise

http://en-us.fluke.com/products/electrical-testers/fluke-t-plus-pro-electrical-tester.html#features



> Features and benefits of the T+PRO:
> 
> Backlit LCD display for easier viewing
> Display resolution of 0.1 V, ideal for troubleshooting low-voltage lighting
> ...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> I like this piece of gear, use it heavily. F***ing lead broke, just short of the pop-on probe at the end. Replacement leads are no longer sold - "not field replaceable," even though there's a cover with one screw, and one screw securing the inside end of the lead - i.e. totally field replaceable. Factory & distributor both recommend replacing the unit (@ $100) for a *broken lead.*
> 
> Looking around at alternatives... comparable devices, user-replaceable leads. Suggestions greatly appreciated.


I bought one because everyone on here loves it. When I misplace this one or leave it on top of panel or water heater I will probably stick with a T-600. It was a better meter IMO.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> I bought one because everyone on here loves it. When I misplace this one or leave it on top of panel or water heater I will probably stick with a T-600. It was a better meter IMO.


Of course this is the one you will never lose, misplace, or break. That's how it always works.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> I bought one because everyone on here loves it. When I misplace this one or leave it on top of panel or water heater I will probably stick with a T-600. It was a better meter IMO.


I like your new avatar better than the starfish....


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Cow said:


> I like your new avatar better than the starfish....


Maybe the starfish and the new avatar are closely related.....:vs_blush:


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

To satisfy my curiosity, how did it break? Was it wear and tear or did it get hung on something? I'm careful with mine but they still get hung on stuff occasionally.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I also bought one because everyone on here loves it. 

What I wanted was a wiggy with an ohm meter that does up to at least 50K ohms. I guess I didn't look close enough at the specs. It only goes to 9.99k. I really wanted something I could use to troubleshoot fire alarm with, or anything with an end of line resistor. And now it doesn't even have replaceable leads. What a waste. 

I had the T5-600 for about a week. I returned it after I found out a simple continuity tester (Ideal VolCon) could have saved me some grief. Simple troubleshoot. J-box with three 14-2s. One feed, one switch, one load. Left the switch off on purpose. Should be able to read power on one, open on other, some sort of resistance on the other. I couldn't differentiate between open switch and load. I guess the load was over the ohm range so it reads 0. After crawling out of one of the smallest attics in my life, I almost smashed the thing in the driveway. 

Looks like you have to spend over $200 on a T5-1000 before you get one with a good ohm meter. Why?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I use a TEGAM VOLTMAN 122 . It automatically toggles between volts and ohms and it's input impedance is low enough that ghost does not bother it and it's made over here not over there.
https://www.tegam.com/shop/electric...cal-service-voltmeter-with-continuity-tester/
LC


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I use a TEGAM VOLTMAN 122 . It automatically toggles between volts and ohms and it's input impedance is low enough that ghost does not bother it and it's made over here not over there.
> https://www.tegam.com/shop/electric...cal-service-voltmeter-with-continuity-tester/
> LC


True RMS version.

https://www.tegam.com/shop/electrical-safety/125/125voltman-trms-voltmeter-with-continuity-tester/


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I use mine for online electrical troubleshooting checking contact state with the power on.
Grate for that but for critical voltage and current measurements i use one of the Flukes.
Of course I still use a Knopp wiggie for troubleshooting sometimes in the real world.

LC


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

I love mine. Not having to **** with any of the settings to measure voltage/continuity(>90% of my measurements) and the wiggy style vibration and beeping because I'm always working in a loud and awkward environment. It's light and doesn't take up a lot of room in my bag unlike my 87.

I don't like the K ohm scale resistance readings, annoying as hell.
I wish I could use the new twist guard leads on the +pro it would make a lot of sense for this type of tool.

I wish fluke would take all the good things from the T+pro and incorporate them into the new T-6, I could legitimately get away with one meter. That would be an awesome tester!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

QMED said:


> I love mine. Not having to **** with any of the settings to measure voltage/continuity(>90% of my measurements) and the wiggy style vibration and beeping because I'm always working in a loud and awkward environment. It's light and doesn't take up a lot of room in my bag unlike my 87.
> 
> I don't like the K ohm scale resistance readings, annoying as hell.
> I wish I could use the new twist guard leads on the +pro it would make a lot of sense for this type of tool.
> ...


I have had great luck with mine, had it since they introduced them and it's holding up well.

I agree with your sentiments on a new meter with all their good features incorporated into it.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That Tegam looked nice, the only thing I didn't see and may have missed was a CAT rating which may be a concern for some. I know my Knopp doesn't have the highest, but I'm not willing to part with it yet.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> That Tegam looked nice, the only thing I didn't see and may have missed was a CAT rating which may be a concern for some. I know my Knopp doesn't have the highest, but I'm not willing to part with it yet.


They're "safety" meter is CAT rated to IV @600 and lll @1000v.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> To satisfy my curiosity, how did it break? Was it wear and tear or did it get hung on something? I'm careful with mine but they still get hung on stuff occasionally.


I don't really know. I just pulled it out of my tote one day and the probe tip was missing, broke off an inch down the end of the lead. 
I used it for a while while I was shopping, when I had to, with the broken end instead of a probe. Meanwhile, I found a broken one on ebay and bought it for parts. By the time that arrived, I'd lost my own broken one altogether. :sad: One of those fate things, I guess. Wound up buying a new one anyway, plus a T5600, one for me and one for my apprentice. Grrrrrrr.


----------

